# Schlechte Verlierer: Xbox-Spieler setzen Gegner per DDOS außer Gefecht



## Newsfeed (21 Februar 2009)

In den vergangenen Wochen soll es vermehrt zu DDOS-Angriffen auf Xbox-360-Spieler gekommen sein. Botnetz-Betreiber bieten ihre Dienste Spielern an, die sich für ein verlorenes Halo-3-Match rächen wollen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

